# White chalk hills UCX



## outlash (24 Nov 2015)

I've just sent my entry off for this. Has/is anyone else doing it? A mate of mine did it last year and said it's a real tyre shredder so I might invest in a pair of Schwalbe land cruisers to try and keep the flats down to a minimum (hopefully!). Anyone else got any recommendations for tough off road tyres for a crosser?


----------



## SimonJKH (27 Dec 2015)

That sounds like good fun. Let us know how you get on!


----------



## outlash (27 Dec 2015)

Will do. Heading off at 4.30 tomorrow to get down there so it'll be a long day.....


----------



## outlash (30 Dec 2015)

Well, I fulfilled the three obligaions: Finish, Don't die & don't finish last. Utterly brutal, there's no riding around here that's remotely like that round here both in terrain & climbing, but it is a gorgeous ride and the organisers are good fun. Give it a go next year, I guarantee you won't be disappointed.

http://ridewithgps.com/trips/7432999


----------



## SimonJKH (30 Dec 2015)

Six hours over that kind of terrain? Brutal is the word! I'm putting this in the diary for next year


----------



## outlash (30 Dec 2015)

In hindsight the two biggest surprises were that I didn't get one puncture and the bike got round in one piece. It's certainly taken a right hammering.


----------



## SimonJKH (30 Dec 2015)

Maybe you should let me know what tyres you're running, so I can have the same luck next year?


----------



## outlash (30 Dec 2015)

As it happens, a pair of Schwalbe Rocket Rons came up cheap on Ebay (£16 delivered) and I stuck the pair I already had on the principle that if I kill them, it's not the end of the world. I'm pretty certain it was more luck than judgement!


----------



## Spartak (30 Dec 2015)

Another vote for Rocket Rons I too bought them cheap of the bay !


----------

